# Cleaning enameled cast iron



## Boatboy24 (Feb 12, 2021)

I love my enameled cast iron, but the interior has gotten some staining over the years. Anything in particular I can do to take care of this, or should I just view it as a desirable patina? I've tried Barkeeper's Friend, with very little success.


----------



## VinesnBines (Feb 12, 2021)

Try:
1. Magic Erasure
2. Boiling water in the pan with baking soda or
3. Boiling vinegar in the pan.

Do not try 2 and 3 together though it will entertain the kids.


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 12, 2021)

I would try PBW. But I will say that your patina is about 100x less than my patina!


----------



## Johnd (Feb 12, 2021)

We have a set of those enameled pots, love them almost as much as my cast iron. I have refused to allow the "patina" to develop and scrub them vigorously to remove the browning. Typically just use the abrasive side of my sink sponge, some Comet, and good old fashioned elbow grease to get it out


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 12, 2021)

Thanks all!


----------



## CDrew (Feb 12, 2021)

I think I have that same pot. It's either a Cuisinart or a Le Creuset. Mine is the Cuisinart because I'm cheap. Barkeepers friend has been my go to. If that doesn't work. PBW sounds reasonable. But if that doesn't work, I'd probably leave it. Is it causing problems? If not, soldier on. You run the risk of damaging the ceramic surface, so don't resort to power tools or severe chemicals that might damage the surface.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 12, 2021)

CDrew said:


> I think I have that same pot. It's either a Cuisinart or a Le Creuset. Mine is the Cuisinart because I'm cheap. Barkeepers friend has been my go to. If that doesn't work. PBW sounds reasonable. But if that doesn't work, I'd probably leave it. Is it causing problems? If not, soldier on. You run the risk of damaging the ceramic surface, so don't resort to power tools or severe chemicals that might damage the surface.



Mine is the Lodge, because I'm also cheap. Why pay $350 for LeCreuset when this was much, much less? Sure, the LC is better quality, but how much better?


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 12, 2021)

Mine is a Chantal. My enamel is a little more matte/porous than your glossy enamel? I am sure that is why my patina is "richer" -- that's my story and I am sticking to it!


----------



## bstnh1 (Feb 13, 2021)

I have similar stains. I have read that a paste of baking soda and water left overnight will remove them. But I haven't tried that yet.


----------



## Lukaswine (Feb 14, 2021)

Boatboy24 said:


> I love my enameled cast iron, but the interior has gotten some staining over the years. Anything in particular I can do to take care of this, or should I just view it as a desirable patina? I've tried Barkeeper's Friend, with very little success.
> 
> View attachment 71521


Good old fashion Brillo pads work best to get brown stains off my pots and pans.


----------



## Kraffty (Feb 14, 2021)

I have three, different sizes and different brands. Largest is a LeCreuset (gift, I wouldn't/couldn't afford it) and a lodge and a cooks. All are stained similarly and I just accept that. As long as they're clean I'm content. They are work horses and I think they appreciate being treated that way!


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 14, 2021)

hum, i unassay don't admit this, but except for a massive wolf gang puck top an bottom roasting pan for baked hams or turkeys no matter how big and a stainless 8 inch WGP skillet, everything else i have is at least 30 to 40 pre-1968 Reverware , and better then 20 lodge just plain cast iron, and 1 old Wagner square cast iron skillet, it became a obsession when i got a square pre-68 reverware skillet, 90% i have no use for, and matching lids for all, my Reverware pressure cooker is a 1944 and still never been used, but this year ny nephew bought me a enamel Lodge 5.5 qt pot, so i use it on my offset stick smoker to smoke baked beans, I know all but nothing about enamel, but no SOS/Brillo pads touch nothing of mine cookware, you can pour ketchup in it for a couple days to see if the acid from the ketchup might work,
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 14, 2021)

Boatboy24 said:


> I love my enameled cast iron, but the interior has gotten some staining over the years. Anything in particular I can do to take care of this, or should I just view it as a desirable patina? I've tried Barkeeper's Friend, with very little success.
> 
> View attachment 71521


looks good as is
Dawg


----------



## Sailor323 (Feb 15, 2021)

Some of my enameled cast iron pots come with this instruction: Make a solution of lemon juice, thinly sliced peel of 2 lemons with 3 Tbsp of baking soda. Cover the stain, add water and boil for 20 minutes. Repeat if necessary. Do NOT us steel wool or abrasive cleaners; do not use bleach (don't ask how I know this!)


----------



## balatonwine (Feb 15, 2021)

Enamel is a glass. And like any glass, if you do not clean it perfectly between heating, the "stain" can seem impossible to remove. I do not pretend to know the chemistry (or even if there is chemistry), but I do wonder if there there is maybe some chemical reactions going on that may bake in some stains at times, making it more difficult to remove without extreme prejudice.

That being said, living in Hungary, and with a Hungarian wife who loves enamel cookware, and here the pots and pans are lovely and wonderfully decorated and embellished with patterns to die for, the real danger is dropping them. Yep, that will dent them and chip the enamel. Often irreparably. The insides of our enamel thus looks great as we take care to clean it well after each use. But due to butter fingers, the outside.... not so much.

Side fun: Cooking outside Hungarian Pörkölt with enameled pots:


----------



## robert81650 (Feb 15, 2021)

Looks wonderful to me, here in USA in Alabama.


----------



## Yooper🍷 (Feb 16, 2021)

Soaking overnight with oxyclean keeps mine almost original when it finally gets bad. Rinse and wash good afterward.


----------

